# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  about delete my thread

## eagleyzw

can anybody tell me how can i delete my thread if i want.

谁能告诉我怎样才能删除我不想要的帖子么？谢谢回答。

eagleyzw

----------


## broro183

hi,

Contact a Moderator to have a thread deleted (see # 11 of the below rules):

http://www.excelforum.com/forum-rule...rum-rules.html

hth
Rob

----------


## royUK

Why do you need to delete a Thread?

----------


## eagleyzw

Thank you ,Rob
I will read the  Rules carefully.

Thank you ,RoyUK
At present i have no thread to be deleted,i just want to know how to do .thank you.

----------

